# Aslito airfield wrecks and captured A6m Zero



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2014)

See here for more info on the zero Pacific Wrecks - A6M5 Model 52 Zero Manufacture Number 5356 Tail 8-36


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2014)

Interesting shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)

Strewth! missed these....good shots.


----------

